# vivarium questionaire (please fill in)



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

i had to create a questionaire as part of my GCSE coursework, now i need as many people as possible to awnser it. so please could everyone copy the bleow questionaire and fill in the space with an x 
e.g. do you buy vivariums? yes [x] no [ ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [*x*] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*x*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*x*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*x*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*x*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ][/quote]


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [*X*] silver [*X*] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [*X*] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ] *depends on what species i'm keeping in it, *

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [x] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [x] (i keep phibs so plastic and glass are my friends)

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [x] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ *X*] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X* ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ *X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X* ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X* ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*x* ] black [ ] silver [*x* ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*x* ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*x* ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*x* ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass *[x]* perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [*X*] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [X] Melamine

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ] (toughened)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*x]* black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ X] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

Jo


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [*X*] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [] backboard [x] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ] __________________


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [x] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [X] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [*X*]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X* ] black [*X *] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ *X*] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X* ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X* ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X* ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify)
same


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [*x*] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*x*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*x*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*x*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*x*] perspex [] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [x] silver [x] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [x] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [x] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [x] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ x] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [x] silver [x] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [x] other(please specify) [ ]
solid for strength but hardboard is quite adequate for smaller vivs (3ft or less)

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x] no [ ] depending on size for small vivs no

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ] deffo glass i have both glass and perspex and glass is far superior


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [Reinforced glass]


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> 1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
> 
> 2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
> 
> ...


Same but I would add to this that it is useful if the glass can be removed from the viv cos it makes it easier to clean.


----------



## Rach L (Mar 18, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [*X*] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> i had to create a questionaire as part of my GCSE coursework, now i need as many people as possible to awnser it. so please could everyone copy the bleow questionaire and fill in the space with an x
> e.g. do you buy vivariums? yes [x] no [ ]
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


See above!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [x ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [x ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X ] no [ ]
4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X ] other(please specify) [ ]
5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ x] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [X] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [x ] *id consider all colours
*
2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ x] *either of the two
*
3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [x] *top opening hinged with a glass window panel at the front

*5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [x] *glass for front openin doors and wood for top openin lid*
__________________


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid *[*X*]* backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [*X* ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X* ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X* ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ][/quote]


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [x]
OAK

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [x] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]
DOESNT BOTHER ME. 

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ x ] i had balck but i couldnt see the cresties very well as they didnt have artifical light, now i have beech

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ] as mine are all sprayed 

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ x ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ x ] well i like the exo terra doors , brilliant, but they arent made for wooden ones. i have sliding doors on my wooden ones, but they do come out to clean which is helpful, but they can also fall out...

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ] but i dont like the way you get fingerprints on them.. im picky! lol


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## tamboh (Mar 28, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [x ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [*x*] Oak

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*x*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [*x*]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [*x*] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*x*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [*X*] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X ] no [ ]
4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X ] other(please specify) [ ]
5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

I love the word 'disassemblable'. That will be my word of the day at work tomorrow. : victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ X ] black [ ] silver [ X ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ X ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ X ] other(please specify) [ ] 

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ X ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [X] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

so far...

(sorry i do this for a living so its kinda second nature.. if people had all filled in age sex and location on their profiles i would be able to do a few demographics too..)

1) 
76.1% Beech
19.6% Black
17.4% Silver
4.3% Walnut
6.5% Other oak/maple


2)
71.7% Solid
19.1% Backboard
8.7% Hardboard
2.2% Plastic
2.2% Glass
2.2% Melamine
2.2% No Answer

3)
56.5% Yes
43.5% No

4)
87.0% Sliding
17.4% Hinged

5) 
91.3% Glass
6.5% Reinforced Glass
2.2% Perspex

results as of 46 entries, %'s that add up to more then 100% indicate questions with more than one response per person.

(ie those who ticked both beech and silver.. or so on..)

N


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top
the more awnsers the better


----------



## finsandpaws (May 14, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top!


pushing for 100 replies


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ x ]
white

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ x ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ x ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> i had to create a questionaire as part of my GCSE coursework, now i need as many people as possible to awnser it. so please could everyone copy the bleow questionaire and fill in the space with an x
> e.g. do you buy vivariums? yes [x] no [ ]
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


There you mate:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ x ]
Depends on the room its going in.

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ x ]

Depends what would be going in there and the size of the doors. 

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

he forgot a few questions.

How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[ ] any old way [ ]
Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [ ]
would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [ ] hammered in [ ]
would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [ ]


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ x ] sliding [] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ x ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ][/quote]


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [x ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [x ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ x] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*x*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
*


reptiles-ink said:



he forgot a few questions.

Click to expand...

*


reptiles-ink said:


> *How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[ ] any old way [ ]*
> *Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [ ]*
> *would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [ ] hammered in [ ]*
> *would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [ ]*


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

actually no. after reading another thread i hope you fail.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

:banghead::surrender:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech *[*x*]* black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid *[*x*]* backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes *[*x*]* no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*x*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*x*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

MrEd said:


> actually no. after reading another thread i hope you fail.


my point exactly which is why I added the part he forgot to put in but nobody seems to bother reading further than the first post.

*How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[ ] any old way [ ]
Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [ ]*
*would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [ ] hammered in [ ]*
*would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [ ]*


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, yeh im guilty of that but when i realised the original poster changed my mind...... GCSE questionnaire my arse


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope you get a U.


----------



## VirginWestCoast (Jul 12, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ X] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [ X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope he didn't get enterd


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## stephen_942 (Jul 12, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ X] Exo Terra Foam Walled

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [X ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


Marina


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I think hes left RFUK people.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

You're all missing the 2nd part of the questions which would definately help the :censor: greatly.

*How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[ ] any old way [ ]
Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [ ]*
*would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [ ] hammered in [ ]*
*would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [ ]*


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

How would you like the wood cutting? straight [x ] wonky[ ] any old way [ ]
Would you like it measured with a ruler [x ] guessing [ ] not at all [ ]
would you like the screws countersunk [ x] sticking out [ ] hammered in [ ]
would you like the runners fitted with screws [x ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [ ]

I hope i get what i asked for.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ x] other(please specify) beech

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) 


hope that helps

xxx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the Reptile Taxi could give you a nice Reply

:bash::bash:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## gazali5 (Jun 15, 2008)

- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [x ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ maple]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [x ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I hope he didn't get enterd


have i missed something whats the op done?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

milly said:


> have i missed something whats the op done?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/151627-blue-sapphire-pics-enclosed.html


----------



## yellow dragons (Jul 17, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> i had to create a questionaire as part of my GCSE coursework, now i need as many people as possible to awnser it. so please could everyone copy the bleow questionaire and fill in the space with an x
> e.g. do you buy vivariums? yes [x] no [ ]
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech *[x]* black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard *[x]* hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no *[x]*

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding *[x]* other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass *[x]* perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut *[x]* other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard *[x]* hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no *[x]*

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding *[x]* other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass *[x]* perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

now i see, god what a tosser :whip:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[x] any old way [ ]
Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [x]
would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [x] hammered in [ ]
would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [x]


I think I should use him for my vivs, I'd blatantly be happy with my purchases.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x] black [ ] silver [x ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

matty said:


> How would you like the wood cutting? straight [ ] wonky[x] any old way [ ]
> Would you like it measured with a ruler [ ] guessing [ ] not at all [x]
> would you like the screws countersunk [ ] sticking out [x] hammered in [ ]
> would you like the runners fitted with screws [ ] nails [ ] unsuitable glue [ ] bluetack [x]
> ...



Lawl, yeah if you want your prized snakes following you around the house


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think blue saphire has given up on makin vivs seein as you actually have to be good at what youre doin to make sellable ones, which clearly he is not so no need to waste your time fillin in this questionare


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [x ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X* ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [*X* ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [*X* ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X* ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X* ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]
__________________


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

On second thoughts, just read more of the thread and think I will stick with what I have. :rant2:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ x] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [x] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

1- what colour *vivarium* would you buy? beech [ ] black [ ] silver [ ] *walnut* [x] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the *vivarium* to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [x] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [x] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [x]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [x] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [x] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

blue-saphire said:


> i had to create a questionaire as part of my GCSE coursework, now i need as many people as possible to awnser it. so please could everyone copy the bleow questionaire and fill in the space with an x
> e.g. do you buy vivariums? yes [x] no [ ]
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi all
> ...


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [ x ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ x ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ x ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [ x ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ x ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ][/QUOTE]


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

_************dont bother doing this he was a waste of time and if you slide up you see the crap job he did of a viv, dont bother !!!!!!********************_


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [*X*] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [*X*] Oak

2- what back do you prefer? solid [*X*] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [*X*] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [*X*] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [*X*] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

questions::: 1/ a
2/ a
3/ a
4/ b
5/ a


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [ ] backboard [ ] hardboard [] other(please specify) [X] (melamine)

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [ ] no [X]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [X] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ ]


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

1- what colour vivarium would you buy? beech [X ] black [ ] silver [ ] walnut [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

2- what back do you prefer? solid [X ] backboard [ ] hardboard [ ] other(please specify) [ ]

3- would you prefer the vivarium to be disassemblable? yes [X ] no [ ]

4- what style of doors do you prefer? hinged [ ] sliding [X ] other(please specify) [ ]

5- what type of material for the doors do you prefer? glass [ ] perspex [ ] other(please specify) [ X]re enforced glass


----------

